# Vazquez ad un passo dal Siviglia. Le cifre.



## admin (8 Luglio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Vazquez (obiettivo del Milan) è ad un passo dal Siviglia. Il Palermo, che chiedeva 25 milioni di euro, si dovrà accontentare di 15 milioni di euro più qualche bonus.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2016)




----------



## juventino (8 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo, sarebbe la fine di un incubo.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Quindi lo prende Monchi, quello che in diversi vedevano come sostituto di Galliani.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2016)

Menomale, anche se ne stiamo prendendo uno ancora più scarso.


----------



## The P (8 Luglio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi lo prende Monchi, quello che in diversi vedevano come sostituto di Galliani.



Infatti fino ad oggi Monchi era il miglior DS al mondo, adesso prende Vasquez ed è na pippa.

Vasquez il siviglia lo merita, fosse arrivato adesso al Milan sarebbe stato di gran lunga il giocatore di maggior talento della rosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Luglio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Infatti fino ad oggi Monchi era il miglior DS al mondo, adesso prende Vasquez ed è na pippa.
> 
> Vasquez il siviglia lo merita, fosse arrivato adesso al Milan sarebbe stato di gran lunga il giocatore di maggior talento della rosa.



il problema non è vasquez. 

il problema è che zamparini MAI ce l'avrebbe venduto a 15. 
secondo me si andava sulle cifre di Bertolacci/romagnoli.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Luglio 2016)

"Si parte da 25 milioni ma ne potrei chiedere anche di più" cit Zampa


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Luglio 2016)

Sicuramente è saltato l'affare Praet


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (8 Luglio 2016)

Peccato, per quella cifra avrei fatto un tentativo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Vazquez (obiettivo del Milan) è ad un passo dal Siviglia. Il Palermo, che chiedeva 25 milioni di euro, si dovrà accontentare di 15 milioni di euro più qualche bonus.



l'acquisto da parte del Siviglia mi preoccupa. Questi colpi non li sbagliano. Chissà che non si riveli veramente forte.

15 milioni non sono affatto molti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Vazquez (obiettivo del Milan) è ad un passo dal Siviglia. Il Palermo, che chiedeva 25 milioni di euro, si dovrà accontentare di 15 milioni di euro più qualche bonus.



Aspetto l'ufficlità speriamo


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2016)

Grande Zamparini, ne vale 40 ma tu da generoso lo vendi a 30..anzi no, a 15.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2016)

*Miccichè conferma che la trattativa per Vazquez tra Milan e Palermo è definitivamente saltata. Quindi si accaserà all'estero.*


----------



## wfiesso (9 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> l'acquisto da parte del Siviglia mi preoccupa. Questi colpi non li sbagliano. Chissà che non si riveli veramente forte.
> 
> 15 milioni non sono affatto molti.



Premetto che non mi piace, e che a noi lo avrebbe dato minimo x 25, ma davvero se il.siviglia ci punta non vorrei che ne saltare fuori un gran giocatore... però non so, pure Immobile sembrava dovesse esplodere li e invece...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Miccichè conferma che la trattativa per Vazquez tra Milan e Palermo è definitivamente saltata. Quindi si accaserà all'estero.*



Ieri Pellè, oggi Vazquez.
Il prossimo sarà Pavoletti


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Miccichè conferma che la trattativa per Vazquez tra Milan e Palermo è definitivamente saltata. Quindi si accaserà all'estero.*



Altro che mercato concordato cit.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Premetto che non mi piace, e che a noi lo avrebbe dato minimo x 25, ma davvero se il.siviglia ci punta non vorrei che ne saltare fuori un gran giocatore... però non so, pure Immobile sembrava dovesse esplodere li e invece...



Diciamo che per Immobile la storia è diversa. Oltretutto non avevano nessun onere di valorizzazione visto che l'hanno preso in prestito dal BvB. 

Vediamo e incrociamo le dita di non mangiarci le mani.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Diciamo che per Immobile la storia è diversa. Oltretutto non avevano nessun onere di valorizzazione visto che l'hanno preso in prestito dal BvB.
> 
> Vediamo e incrociamo le dita di non mangiarci le mani.



Spero non abbiamo valutato male il ragazzo, se sfonda al Siviglia ce ne pentirete amaramente


----------

